# Running Quattro Pro 3.0 in a DOS Window



## flowerguy (Mar 26, 2010)

There must be an "old programmer" on this forum. A quick simple question. I want to run Quattro Pro Version 3.0 in a DOS window on a modern PC that has Windows XP Operating System. Will be saving the results in WK1 format. Could anyone tell me how to do this. Thanks [email protected]


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

The easiest way is to get hold of http://www.dosbox.com/


----------

